# Emergency lighting for exisitng building, no constant power



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i find it hard to believe an unlighted means of egress is legal in the first place CNC

~CS~


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> i find it hard to believe an unlighted means of egress is legal in the first place CNC
> 
> ~CS~


Possible slum lord or new owner bringing up to code.


----------



## jakeparr (Jul 10, 2011)

How many lights are controlled by the photocell? Could you bypass it to make that circuit a constant hot for the E-lights and then just add the photocells down the line?


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

jakeparr said:


> How many lights are controlled by the photocell? Could you bypass it to make that circuit a constant hot for the E-lights and then just add the photocells down the line?


Thats one of my ideas, there's at least 30 lights per building, it's a big property. 

There are no exit signs either, I'm not familiar with what the code requires in this situation, this is an old property. It is a request from the HOA.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not fully following sorry, but can't you put the new lights on with the wall packs? Why do you need constant power if you only want them on when it's dark/when the photocell kicks in. As for when the powers outs that's something else all together lol.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

Aegis said:


> I'm not fully following sorry, but can't you put the new lights on with the wall packs? Why do you need constant power if you only want them on when it's dark/when the photocell kicks in. As for when the powers outs that's something else all together lol.


The new lights would be emergency lights only, to provide lighting for the stairwells in event of a power outage. There is only main photocell controlling a lighting panel for the existing lights, so there is no power to the fixtures until the photocell is activated. This will not allow me to tap off of any existing lights for power to add a typical battery power emergency light. There is also no constant power easy to access. Im trying to figure out my options.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Got it thanks for explaining  
That really sucks.

Putting aside all code and better judgement, there might be a way to Macgyver it lol

Hack On.
Have the batteries for the emergency lights charge from the wallpack cct during the night. In the morning to prevent the battery from kicking in and turning the emergency lights on during the day, install a timer between the battery and emergency lights. Power the timer from the battery lol
Hack Off.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

Aegis said:


> Got it thanks for explaining
> That really sucks.
> 
> Putting aside all code and better judgement, there might be a way to Macgyver it lol
> ...


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What's your budget you could always find a solution that would power the wall packs in a power outage


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

Edrick said:


> What's your budget you could always find a solution that would power the wall packs in a power outage


Removing and replacing the wallpacks in just the stairwell is an option, but they still will be powered the same... No constant power to detect when utility power is off...


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

CNC said:


> Removing and replacing the wallpacks in just the stairwell is an option, but they still will be powered the same... No constant power to detect when utility power is off...


I more so meant at the distribution point, depending on how it's done you could go for a centralized battery system in the electrical room however I would bet it would be pricey. Are there multiple circuits run off a contactor or something along those lines? If so could you do something with just powering the external stairwell fixtures off a centralized emergency battery system?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just keep in mind that it appears we are talking about required egress lighting and it cannot be cobbled together, it must all be listed emergency equipment.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

CNC said:


> The new lights would be emergency lights only, to provide lighting for the stairwells in event of a power outage. There is only main photocell controlling a lighting panel for the existing lights, so there is no power to the fixtures until the photocell is activated. This will not allow me to tap off of any existing lights for power to add a typical battery power emergency light. There is also no constant power easy to access. Im trying to figure out my options.


I'd investigate taking the stair lights off the p-cell at the source via 210.70 (A) (2) 

the exception for 'automatic' means proximity detectors _with_ manual over ride.


imho, to have this scenario>



> an existing apartment complex with multiple building (5 or 6) multiple units per building


in complete darkness without a lighted means of egress is recipee for litigation

was this an inspected install to begin with?

~CS~


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

If you have light during the day, then look into photoluminescent egress lighting.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you can get nuclear powered exit lights (no wiring required)

the egress lighting, if provided, must be up to snuff. what you seem to be proposing is horse hockey. wire them in right or don't do it at all - it's life safety equipment.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

i would like to know if ppl dispose of those nuke packs like they should, i know when purchasing they ask where they are going to be located for tracking....


----------



## magmash (Jul 20, 2012)

*EL*



CNC said:


> Ok, here's my question:
> I have a customer with an existing apartment complex with multiple building (5 or 6) multiple units per building. They want to add emergency lights to stairwells that have no light during dark hours and power goes out. Each building has its own electrical room, with a photocell controlling a relay for all the exterior lights on its own building. They are stairwells that are exterior and semi covered but have large exposed daylight windows that let light in, they are 3 flights of stairs each. There's no constant power near any of them , and would require lots of pipe, or opening siding to pull new circuits to each location.
> Each hallway has common area wall packs that come on with the photocell at night (mounted at the electrical rooms) So there is no constant power at the fixtures that are existing either.
> Sooooo........
> ...


 

You need something that is called Standby/Emergency lights

check the links this is some basic stuff they will give you a idea ; )
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...approval-with-backup-battery-wholesalers.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...E27-Cool-white-Free-shipping-wholesalers.html


----------

